# Majestic - Not producing much heat



## mpl113 (Dec 30, 2017)

Hi All, 

This is our second winter in our new home.  The Majestic gas (propane) fireplace came with the place.  We thought it was functioning normally until visiting a friends house.  

Our unit's heat output is but a small fraction of theirs.  The units are the same BTU, and from what I've ready propane is supposed to burn hotter.  When standing in front of their fireplace, one can only stand there for a minute or two before needing to move from too much heat.  I could park a bean bag in front of mine and never break a sweat.  

I tried cleaning the unit out myself, removing dust/debris etc. and ensured the valve/igniter area was free of any obstructions.  My gas valve is 100% open and the regulator is at full throttle.  Flames are mostly yellow, with some blue at the base of the flame.  What else could be going on? 

It seems to be difficult to get a technician out this time of year, I'm hoping to get some feedback here.


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 30, 2017)

Ok, it's a Majestic. Can you tell us the model?


----------



## mpl113 (Dec 30, 2017)

Sorry; this is the only thing showing a model number. I checked Majestic's website and of course Google...and I couldn't really confirm.  Does it make sense that this would be the model?

Tried loading a picture but looks like the fourm downsized it beyond legibility. 

The only tag in the space near the ignitor says "Model #10 Series  Model #1625 N"


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 30, 2017)

Is this an enclosed gas unit or is the front open?


----------



## mpl113 (Dec 30, 2017)

DAKSY said:


> Is this an enclosed gas unit or is the front open?


Enclosed.


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 30, 2017)

Until you can narrow down the model # - the ones you gave don't appear ANYWHERE in the Majestic  site - 
or figure out how to post a pic. I don't know how we can help you...


----------



## mpl113 (Jan 7, 2018)

Taking another stab at this today.  Found the model plate burried under a half inch of dust and debris.  The model is 36BDVRRN.  Converted for propane.  I was inside the glass today vacuuming and cleaning out and more debris, there is a considerable amount of cold air coming in from above...


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 10, 2018)

& what unit does your friend burn?


----------



## chrisarrington (Jan 11, 2018)

If I had to guess, I would say that his friend has a ventless which would explain the difference in heat output at the same btu.


----------



## Tech Guru (Jan 12, 2018)

chrisarrington said:


> If I had to guess, I would say that his friend has a ventless which would explain the difference in heat output at the same btu.



Could even be that the friend has the standard version of the unit, versus OP's builder model.  If you have a 36BDVR (36" builder rear Vent) and your friend has the same face size DVRT36, there would be a massive performance difference, though the units would seem pretty similar overall just by looking at them.  The builder models were reduced BTU's, tempered glass and far less of a heat exchange system.  The full model had about 30% more BTU's, ceramic glass (which radiates way more heat) and a better exchanger.

The big thing to figure out is whether you're comparing apples to apples here...


----------



## chrisarrington (Jan 14, 2018)

Tech Guru said:


> Could even be that the friend has the standard version of the unit, versus OP's builder model.  If you have a 36BDVR (36" builder rear Vent) and your friend has the same face size DVRT36, there would be a massive performance difference, though the units would seem pretty similar overall just by looking at them.  The builder models were reduced BTU's, tempered glass and far less of a heat exchange system.  The full model had about 30% more BTU's, ceramic glass (which radiates way more heat) and a better exchanger.
> 
> The big thing to figure out is whether you're comparing apples to apples here...



I was going off the fact, he said the units were the same btu's.


----------

